# Low car/keto - Substituting erythritol for sugar?



## SusanPi (Jan 16, 2019)

Has anyone tried substituting erythritol for brown sugar in some of the rub, brine or burnt ends recipes?  I use erythritol in many other recipes but am not sure how it would work during brining or smoking processes.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 16, 2019)

I don't see why you couldn't sub erythritol for brown sugar.  
For brines, you may not even need to add any. 
For rubs, I say something like Swerve granulated would probably work though I have not personally tried using it.  
I prefer using Swerve instead of Stevia for sugar free bread.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 16, 2019)

While salt is the active ingredient in Brines, sugar is only for taste. There are plenty of other opportunities to add sweetness, like it the rub or a sauce. Any sweetener that can be cooked with, can be used in a smoker...JJ


----------



## dward51 (Jan 16, 2019)

Also be careful with sugar alcohols as a substitute for "sugar".  It can have an undesired effect on some people (worse on some than on others).


----------



## Scuba81 (Jul 18, 2019)

Not sure if you're still looking for brown sugar substitutions for Low Carb/Keto, but I use Sukrin Gold and haven't had a problem with it yet.  It's a 1 for 1 substitute and has the same consistency as real brown sugar.  If you haven't tried it, that's my suggestion.


----------



## Brewmaster 7 (May 8, 2020)

SusanPi said:


> Has anyone tried substituting erythritol for brown sugar in some of the rub, brine or burnt ends recipes?  I use erythritol in many other recipes but am not sure how it would work during brining or smoking processes.


Careful with Erythritol.  Even though the front of the package says "No calories"  and "Keto diet friendly", look on the back in the Nutritional Facts box.  It sets the serving size  is 2 tsp (8g), AND it says Total Carbohydrates are 8g.  I don't know how they get away with that, but to me, it's mighty misleading!  I use liquid Sucralose concentrate.  No calories, no carbs, and only 1 or 2 drops to sweeten my coffee.  I use it in my BBQ sauces too.  Be careful and taste often as usually only a drop or two is needed because it is concentrated.
Happy Ketoing!


----------



## Chasdev (May 30, 2020)

Monk fruit "sugar" is the way to go.
Some has Erythritol added so look for the non adulterated version.


----------

